# Running Norton security and webroot spy sweeper



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a problem in getting straight answers about running two antivirus.

I bought a compaq presario v3000 and up until this month and air card through cingular (at&t) was not available. After purchasing the air card and having it install at cingular there was a conflict with one of the programs on the computer that would cause the computer to reboot itself. After about six hrs in the store, and at home over a period of two days, it was determined that webroot spy sweeper was the culprit. When we un-installed webroot spy sweeper, the air card work fine. A level 3 computer expert at Cingular informed my that I did not need both Norton Security and Web root spy sweeper running at the same time. So, disabling webroot, and running the Air card still would not work. The alternative was to remove Webroot completely.


After contacting Norton, they pretty much agree that running two anti viruses at the same time is not a good idea. But, as I understand it, Norton does not have a spy remover, supposedly it blocks spy from entering, Spy sweeper will detect and remove spyware. I contacted Webroot and have not heard back from them.

I would appreciate anyone who wants to weigh in on this with your opinions.\
Did I pay $38.99 for webroot and not need it?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't get 2 Anti-virus programs Get one with just Spyware removal. I am running Norton Anti virus with 2 Separate Anti spy programs one is Adaware and the other ones is Spy-blaster a paid version. Neither Interfere with My Norton Anti Virus programs. Spyware by Itself Is NOT a Anti Virus program unless it is Coupled with one~!
And Yes do NOT run Do Antivirus programs together they will mess you up. One interfers with the other one. Never a good idea to run 2 Anti Virus Programs. But Like I said Anti virus and Spy ware programs are Different


----------

